# bump has dropped, should i worry?



## Mrs Mc

so my OH came home from work and took one look at me and said, wow! how low has bump got!! Does this mean anything? (first pregnancy so this is all new to me). Is it a sign that babies are on there way or does it normally happen now? (im just shy of 32 weeks). I walked to shop this morn and noticed my pelvis was hurting more than normal. Do you think this is linked to one of the babies moving down? 
Sorry for all the q's :wacko:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun. My bump dropped significantly at 29wks so I had to hold it up as I walked, but the babies hadn't arrived by my planned section date at 38+2! I put it down to their above average size, and my failing muscles in trying to support them. Both boys were breech until 33wks so can't even say it was positioning on their part either.

An engaged and low baby can mean labour isn't far away, but most of the time and especially with twins it means nothing more than your uterus is over stretched, and there is nowhere else for them to go. Look on the bright side hun, I never had a day of heartburn in the pregnancy because they were so low - but I was kicked to high heaven in my 'nether regions' ahem - lol xxx


----------



## mommy2010

Mrs Mc said:


> so my OH came home from work and took one look at me and said, wow! how low has bump got!! Does this mean anything? (first pregnancy so this is all new to me). Is it a sign that babies are on there way or does it normally happen now? (im just shy of 32 weeks). I walked to shop this morn and noticed my pelvis was hurting more than normal. Do you think this is linked to one of the babies moving down?
> Sorry for all the q's :wacko:

 no doesnt mean anythink just babies weighing your bump down i dropped at 32 weeks with my son and im 28 weeks pregnant with twins . i showed fb my bump pic and every1 has said how much ive dropped . i feel it thou think babies are deffo lying low i can feel movment near my private parts plus the amount of toilet trips av got worse about 25 times last nyt lol but i do drink alot during nyt which i shouldnt as it doesnt help the toilet trips i just get so dyhiadrated lolx


----------



## arj

I went to see my twinmum friend, she said "wow you've dropped" (at 35 weeks).
That night I went into labor!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

mine started droppin about the same time. i had a planned section @36+2 but had started contracting on the morning of my section anyway. so i managed to go qiute a while after dropping, it was more their position.


----------

